# Sumador/Restador BCD Exceso tres



## Arimey15 (Ene 20, 2007)

Wenasss queria preguntar si alguien sabe como es el circuito de un sumador/restador bcd exceso tres, es que no acabo de averiguarlo.


Saludos.


----------



## David_$BEN (Ene 20, 2007)

lo que tienes que hacer es a las estradas dde A pones el numero en Bcd y a las de B el nomero 3 o sea 0011es sencillo pero si la respuesta es en displays dime que yo se como hacerlo


----------

